#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Латвия >  > > >  >  >  Ламa Оле Нидал в Риге.

## Vadimko

Дорогие друзья!

Приглашаем вас, 20 октября, посетить лекцию ламы Оле Нидала. Лекция пройдёт по адресу Reval Hotel Latvija, зал OMEGA, Рига, ул. Элизабетес 55, начало лекции в 19:00.

До встречи!

www.budisms.lv

----------

